# Anyone have any luck with Asian water fern?



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

It was struggling in my tank. The old fronds frantically sent out baby plants but it never looked comfortable so I pulled it out. To my surprise there was a 1" long frond that was not the 3 lobed sort there as well so I reglued it closer to the filter return where there is more turbulence. Last week it was still there so there is hope yet.

And researching this came up with this thread from the Barre report. The photo in the first post looks like my changling. http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/6442-Bolbitis-heteroclita

Guess I shouldn't expect big things from this species.


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

All I can say is good luck! At least you planted it right LOL.

Its a slow grower.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Why not just stick with Java lol


----------



## Sharpchick (Feb 17, 2013)

10gallonplanted said:


> Why not just stick with Java lol


Because I was given the plant as a gift, and I can't stand to throw good plants away.


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

Sharpchick said:


> Because I was given the plant as a gift, and I can't stand to throw good plants away.


I think it is a fine plant, but I have read mixed results on it. Some say it is aquatic, some say it is not. I think it is a great looking plant. my LFS just got some more in that look even better than the ones I got, wish I could swith out. I think they look nice.

Mine is neither growing or rotting right now. Although I swear I have one new growth on one of them, but as soon as I noticed it, it stopped LOL.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh a gift! I thought you purchased it.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

it is aquatic. It is Bolbitis heterolicta. Sorry if mispelled. It is found in indonesia both emersed and submerged.


----------



## Shawn123 (Jan 24, 2013)

Is yours not doing well? Looks good in the pic. Mine does well in a similar situation to yours...on driftwood near the filter overflow. I dose flourish 4x a week and api leaf zone once a week. Had since jan or feb and it has put out leaves and roots steadily.


----------



## Sharpchick (Feb 17, 2013)

Shawn123 said:


> Is yours not doing well? Looks good in the pic. Mine does well in a similar situation to yours...on driftwood near the filter overflow. I dose flourish 4x a week and api leaf zone once a week. Had since jan or feb and it has put out leaves and roots steadily.


Mine has put out lots of roots. Not so much for new leaves. 

There's nothing wrong with it - it has good color, and hasn't lost any leaves. Just growing v-e-r-y slowly.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Mine grew but it looked sort of desperate, just sprouted a few leaves then each new leaf grew new plants and the roots didn't cling to the wood and were sparse, long and stringy. Not a very attractive growth pattern. The pinnate leaved baby plant has vanished, I think the plant is now gone from the tank as I pulled all but that baby plant out.


----------

